
Show HN: EngCrunch – Engineering Blogs - engcrunch
http://engcrunch.com
======
curiousDog
Awesome. You're probably already working on this but would be nice if there
are tags of companies you're crawling and also forms to suggest/personalize
new companies. This was a nice list I came across a while back:
[https://github.com/kilimchoi/engineering-
blogs](https://github.com/kilimchoi/engineering-blogs)

------
svangels
Love reading blogs. Hope you can keep this updated. It will be nice if it
allows filter/search.

